# No more than four people please



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

No more than four people please
No more than four people please
No more than four people please

And they still keep piling in. I know I'm getting a one star for not allowing them 5 in the car, but that's fine. I guess this is the downside of late night weekend driving.

I guess I could cancel the trip right away right? Problem there is you have to get the six people out of the car. I had two people open my SUV back on their own and jump in. I was irate.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

yes cancel and tell them to get the **** out. this car ain't moving with you assholes in it. "but we'll tip you good!!!" get $50 up front. they can't pay you up front, tell em to **** off.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I think I'm gonna do this next time. Plus at the end of this one, the chick became my first puker. She got it out the door but it was all over the side of my car. Hell ride. I told Uber and they said they needed pics of the puke, you know...because they are weird like that. I just cleaned it up and moved on.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lotsa New Members on here lately! Congrats!

I told the one ***** I was calling the police and she STILL thought I wasn't serious after 7 piled in. I then looked her in the eye and said GET OUT OF MY ****ING CAR NOW! That got them moving.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I give them a chance to get out (when they try to shove in >6). If they don't comply or put up a fuss about it, I go ape****, and I'm not beyond getting physical. This and pax keeping me waiting more than 3 mins are the 2 biggest things that piss me off.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i can definitely say that i end up waiting way longer for these entitled ****s than i ever waited for passengers when i drove a cab.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

When I pull up, I say "how many will be riding?". If they say 5 or more. I offer options of canceling for an XL or getting another uber in addition to mine. The whole "we aren't going far" thing is followed up by "then you won't mind spending an extra $5 so that so I can legally take you. After all, $10 divided by 5 people is only $2 each."


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

If Uber is such a technology company why cant they add a step on the pax app that asks "How Many Passengers" and cut down on some of this bullshit?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> If Uber is such a technology company why cant they add a step on the pax app that asks "How Many Passengers" and cut down on some of this bullshit?


They do sorta. Says max is 4. Riders too busy to notice or care.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Riders too busy to notice or care.


So their stupidity becomes our problem.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> So their stupidity becomes our problem.


It's our problem always (mislocated pins, over capacity, open containers, etc)


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> When I pull up, I say "how many will be riding?". If they say 5 or more. I offer options of canceling for an XL or getting another uber in addition to mine. The whole "we aren't going far" thing is followed up by "then you won't mind spending an extra $5 so that so I can legally take you. After all, $10 divided by 5 people is only $2 each."


This

If your polite they usually are cool.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> So their stupidity becomes our problem.


Its also other desperate drivers piling in pax over the limit too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim54913 said:


> If Uber is such a technology company why cant they add a step on the pax app that asks "How Many Passengers" and cut down on some of this bullshit?


Has anyone figured out yet if the new "over capacity" cancel pays us?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


Just WOW....Grow some balls..

The few times things have started to go very bad in my car, i reply with following "Getting stupid in my car will have the same outcome as getting stupid in my home"


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Simon said:


> This
> 
> If your polite they usually are cool.


It just doesn't work for anyone if you're rude. They can argue and you can smile (even if you're driving away).


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Just WOW....Grow some balls.


BALLS aren't going to compensate him/her for wasting time.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> BALLS aren't going to compensate him/her for wasting time.


Cancel ass-holes and remove trash from car.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I never start the trip until they are all in. That way I get to cancel without being rated if I want. 

The worst were the drunken Irish students in San Diego for the 2.5 month work permit. They wanted to pile in seven with open 16oz open beers. So glad they went back home.... well most of them anyway. There are always a few "left overs" every year.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Hay, uber passengers do as you please in your private car,
Sh!t, p!ss, fart, throw up, smoke crack, vape, drink beer, seat two to a seat, have sex, slap your girl, use the "N" word in your conversation even though anyone can clearly see that i am black, hay I will even give oral to any man or woman on request, I am uber, I am here for you,

and after all that give me 1,2,3 or 4-stars, but not 5 because 5-stars is excellent (perfect) and i am no where near perfect,.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


Noob error. Roll up with the doors locked. Ask how many in the group. Then count the number of ******s curbside. If either number is greater than four, try to get them to cancel or string out the discussion 5 minutes and then cancel. Or, just cancel immediately and move on to the next job.


----------



## mausibaer (Jul 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone figured out yet if the new "over capacity" cancel pays us?


I used it last night and got paid. However, I had probably been there more more than 5 minutes by the time I cancelled the ride so I don't know which factor triggered the payment.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i tried to cancel/other while driving and accidentally hit "over capacity" (they're right on top of eachother) didn't see any payment for it, so it remains inconclusive....


----------



## Susicoozi (Aug 31, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> yes cancel and tell them to get the **** out. this car ain't moving with you assholes in it. "but we'll tip you good!!!" get $50 up front. they can't pay you up front, tell em to **** off.


Thanks for the advice. I had 5 drunk students from Mexico get into my vehicle last night. They refused to get out and to keep from creating a scene w the cops I drove....big mistake! Jerks jumped out of my car in traffic,tried to snag my phone to rate the rider & gave me a 1 star rating....no tip for breaking the law. I wish there was a private site where we could out the jerks.....I'll have to find my mean get the f out of my car voice if this happens again. On the ATX blog the drivers are suggesting a rating code for bad riders/tippers...


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

by the way, and this applies to SOOO many different circumstances...IF THEY SAY' DON'T WORRY, I'LL TIP YOU GOOD!=I HAVE NO INTENTION OF TIPPING YOU SHIT. MAYBE A DOLLAR.

you hear that shit? get your money up front, and demand that tip and how much it means ON YOUR TERMS, UP FRONT


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Say it calm, say it correctly, quote your state's law, call 911 if necessary, don't put up with it, enter a complaint with Uber and they will deactivate that riders account. News travels fast, but now all the others know who you are so beware of being labeled a snitch. They just want a free ride for the rest of their friends, come on, get with the program.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

In the last three weeks i have personally seen in the manhattan beach area CA, two uber cars with too many passengers pulled over by the manhattan beach police, no tip is worth the risk..


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I posted about this on another thread but it's become such a problem in my town that I canceled 6 last night because of it. Most of the drivers will take these groups. We don't have xl so that's not an option. I asked the police what to do and they told me to get license plates of anyone I saw doing it to report to uber. One of the conditions in Virginia for uber being allowed to operate is that drivers aren't getting tickets for doing shit like this so they will apparently actually take action. I also learned that if you're in an accident, regardless of fault, you will be held liable if more people are in your car than seat belts are present. Educate the friendly ones, cancel the assholes and report the drivers who are stealing your money


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone figured out yet if the new "over capacity" cancel pays us?


I've been wondering about this myself. It damn well should or what would be the point? You know how quick this would seize to be a problem if uber warned its customers that they'd be fined for attempting to pull this shit?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If you don't have the stones to say "No" to pax who want to overload your car, you don't belong in this business.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I absolutely won't let them in and I'm guessing most on here won't either because we know the risks. Problems are that when it happens multiple times a night it affects our money and when a lot of others are doing it, more and more people are going to expect it. 

I actually had a group last night come out with 6 and when I told them only 4, they said not to worry, they'd already ordered a 2nd. I thanked them profusely


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Are drivers really so desperate that they still put up with this shit? I don't allow more than 3 in my car. My car...my rules. When I see more than 3 walking to my car, I tell them I'm picking up someone else, then I pull up the street, finish out the 5 minute wait, hit no show, get paid and leave. Problem solved. Uber has never said a word. If they ever did, I would ignore them. 

I do the same "no show" trick with people who appear obviously wasted. Nobody has ever puked in my car in almost two years of playing Uber *********.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think you risk deactivation if uber finds out you won't take 4.

Yes they are desperate. I'd you keep wasting time and gas and having to no show passengers it really affects your earnings. I lost it thus past weekend after my 6th one and went off at customers for trying to get 9 in my camry. It's an extremely common occurrence to bring out extra entitled frat girls and think they can cute their way in


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I think you risk deactivation if uber finds out the wind is blowing today...


Ginseng41's text corrected for accuracy.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

I've found that being polite and sincere has always worked. Case in point. Had a pickup at a local hot spot. Seven women come out, a bridal shower party. I was smiling and politely mentioned that I can only legally carry four, would they mind calling for a second car? They were like, yeah, sure, no problem.

A funny side note, the girl sitting up front was fascinated by my shifter, she'd never seen a manual transmission before and kept saying "wow" with big amazed eyes as I was shifting.


----------



## Julia wilkinson (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin Loughin said:


> I've found that being polite and sincere has always worked. Case in point. Had a pickup at a local hot spot. Seven women come out, a bridal shower party. I was smiling and politely mentioned that I can only legally carry four, would they mind calling for a second car? They were like, yeah, sure, no problem.
> 
> A funny side note, the girl sitting up front was fascinated by my shifter, she'd never seen a manual transmission before and kept saying "wow" with big amazed eyes as I was shifting.


I guess I should know this, but how many does uber say is the max for uber x? I have had 2 groups of 3 pax, they were all very nice people, and they all got in the back despite me offering the front passenger / "shotgun" seat to the third. on the other hand, it would be a bit awkward to have a pax in the front seat, would it not? How do people feel about that?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

max for x is 4, max 6 for xl.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

My Kia Soul has three head restraints and seat belts in the back so I can safely take four. I think uberX specifies four as the most riders as well.

And about the second point, I prefer it when people sit up front. I have always, since I was young, had the best conversations with strangers. I'm genuinely interested in what they have to say and they pick up on that. Sometimes though, they just get in and bend over their phone for the trip, so I drive along in silence.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm wondering what the policy is on bugger cars driving 5 people in x vehicles that can legally hold more. We don't have xl. I know they won't get in legal trouble but they do take away from business doing so


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Kevin Loughin said:


> I've found that being polite and sincere has always worked. Case in point. Had a pickup at a local hot spot. Seven women come out, a bridal shower party. I was smiling and politely mentioned that I can only legally carry four, would they mind calling for a second car? They were like, yeah, sure, no problem.
> 
> A funny side note, the girl sitting up front was fascinated by my shifter, she'd never seen a manual transmission before and kept saying "wow" with big amazed eyes as I was shifting.


Have some respect for yourself and at the same time protect your rating:

Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel
3 or more for uber pool = Cancel
5 or more for my uberX = Cancel
Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel
Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes 5 minutes a go" = Cancel
Call or text to tell me i passed the location = Cancel
Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge your mistake = Cancel
All passenger(s) under 18 yo = Cancel
Asking me to wait for friend that's still in bar = Cancel
call or text with directions to their location = Cancel
Telling me I could have been 1 minutes earlier if i had turned on the other street = Cancel
too many to list all, but you get the picture..


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> If Uber is such a technology company why cant they add a step on the pax app that asks "How Many Passengers" and cut down on some of this bullshit?


They could, but this is really to our advantage that GUber does not. Think of it this way, everyone on the planet knows you can only fit 5 people in a 4-door sedan. So they order a 4-door sedan and stand there with 5 people on the curb anyway. Adding this "Confirm # Pax" button will not change this behavior.

As the Driver/IC, we control if/how many/which Pins we decide to transport. Be firm, and polite. But be firm. We only pretend to let the Pins think they are actually in control of these decisions. Many drivers make this evaluation curbside...Ultimately, I decide who rides with me not the Pins. Keep doors locked until you have made your decisions.

I may, given observed behavior/attitudes decide to only transport 1,2, or 3 Pins, or to specify which ones I will not transport. For example, the two standing upright can get in. The one sitting in his own vomit can not get in. "But it is your decision Mr. Pins, do you wish to accept this transport under these conditions, or do you prefer to cxl and book other transport. Your preference please?" I also suggest making these decisions based on your safety and profitability. Forget the ratings effects. After a few hundred rides they simply don't matter. And drunks often forget to rate anyway. Focus on making $ safely, not trying to outguess how one trip can affect your silly rating.

And to head off the question, over 2,500 rides in downtown Chicago. Not one email complaint or warning from GUBer on this issue. Zero. 100% success rate with this approach. Your car, your rules. Per our DA, we are only contracted to lift the Account Holders. The driver decides to accommodate, or not, their special requests such as additional pax/cargo etc. I know, right? Empowering.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


How about 7 people in Prius


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Have some respect for yourself and at the same time protect your rating:
> 
> Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel
> 3 or more for uber pool = Cancel
> ...


Or just stay at home and really lock in that precious 5* rating. LOL. This approach, mostly NOT.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Micmac said:


> How about 7 people in Prius


Sure, I'll take the first 4 now and then circle back for the rest ya'll. Have the A/H wait so you can stay in contact. The holy grail of a 3-legged paid transport. Did it this past weekend. Easy peasy lemon squeezey.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


Keep doors locked until they acknowledge only 4 paxs will get in. Be patient a moment and let them cull the herd themselves. Be Polite. Joke back at them, every minute they dally the rider count drops by 1. 50% of the time they will decide 4 will ride. The other 50% they'll cxl and decide to order a larger vehicle. By now 5 min have elapsed and you can collect a $5SFR. If 4 get in, then complete that order and get paid. You are not getting a 1 star, so relax. They know they are trying to clown car you and get over. Smile back and know you are getting paid. Stars will not pay the fing rent. Fares pay the bills!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Sure, I'll take the first 4 now and then circle back for the rest ya'll. Have the A/H wait so you can stay in contact. The holy grail of a 3-legged paid transport. Did it this past weekend. Easy peasy lemon squeezey.


I've actually done this during times we have way too few drivers and they've been trying to get a car for hours. In all honesty, they usually ***** that they'd have to pay more. I've even had them threaten to call the cops on Mr for refusing to break the law.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Susicoozi said:


> Thanks for the advice. I had 5 drunk students from Mexico get into my vehicle last night. They refused to get out and to keep from creating a scene w the cops I drove....big mistake! Jerks jumped out of my car in traffic,tried to snag my phone to rate the rider & gave me a 1 star rating....no tip for breaking the law. I wish there was a private site where we could out the jerks.....I'll have to find my mean get the f out of my car voice if this happens again. On the ATX blog the drivers are suggesting a rating code for bad riders/tippers...


Well, this be a lesson to you then. If they start the ride as ******'s, then they likely end the ride as ******'s. It won't get better enroute. You can report them in app, though GUber will not really take any actions. And then, since they jumped out mid trip, one could continue to the destination before ending trip.

But really, 5 got in because you allowed it to happen. And this is the result of that. What possessed you to do this? If someone tried to get into your car with his pet Tiger would you have permitted that? Not to mention the scene that would have transpired if the Cops decided to ticket you for over capacity. You are aware that the Terms of your DA REQUIRE you to operate your vehicle legally and obey all traffic laws and regulations. Right? GUber is specifically telling you to NOT transport over capacity and you do it anyway?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I posted about this on another thread but it's become such a problem in my town that I canceled 6 last night because of it. Most of the drivers will take these groups. We don't have xl so that's not an option. I asked the police what to do and they told me to get license plates of anyone I saw doing it to report to uber. One of the conditions in Virginia for uber being allowed to operate is that drivers aren't getting tickets for doing shit like this so they will apparently actually take action. I also learned that if you're in an accident, regardless of fault, you will be held liable if more people are in your car than seat belts are present. *Educate the friendly ones, cancel the assholes and report the drivers who are stealing your money*


Exactly so!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I think you risk deactivation if uber finds out you won't take 4.


Is this something you "think" or something you "know"? If you know it, please cite the source. If you think it, consider re-thinking it. Read your Driver Agreement


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Kevin Loughin said:


> I've found that being polite and sincere has always worked. Case in point. Had a pickup at a local hot spot. Seven women come out, a bridal shower party. I was smiling and politely mentioned that I can only legally carry four, would they mind calling for a second car? They were like, yeah, sure, no problem.
> 
> A funny side note, the girl sitting up front was fascinated by my shifter, she'd never seen a manual transmission before and kept saying "wow" with big amazed eyes as I was shifting.


And that is how it is done. Perfectly executed lad! Get paid, get entertained, and get [email protected]'d ?? A GNuber with actual customer service skills, a rare breed here!!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Is this something you "think" or something you "know"? If you know it, please cite the source. If you think it, consider re-thinking it. Read your Driver Agreement


When you open the passenger app and start to order a trip it says "maximum passengers 4" for x.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I've actually done this during times we have way too few drivers and they've been trying to get a car for hours. In all honesty, they usually ***** that they'd have to pay more. I've even had them threaten to call the cops on Mr for refusing to break the law.


So let 'em ***** then. These people can stand there all fing night. Or walk. If you can't close the deal on your terms, then cxl it, NP. As I said 50% of the time it won't work, but you still get the $5 SFR. Smile at them and enjoy the cup of coffee you will drink while they are waiting for the bus.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> So let 'em ***** then. These people can stand there all fing night. Or walk. If you can't close the deal on your terms, then cxl it, NP. As I said 50% of the time it won't work, but you still get the $5 SFR. Smile at them and enjoy the cup of coffee you will drink while they are waiting for the bus.


If only it didn't end up costing me a fortune. Canceled 6 the other night after driving to get them. The $4 I got on 3 of themergency hardly covers mileage. Other 3 canceled immediately resulting in nothing. They remembered me from previous trips. Yes, my town is small enough that I get the same people multiple times in a week and they know most of the drivers will take more than 4 so it sucks.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> When you open the passenger app and start to order a trip it says "maximum passengers 4" for x.


Yes it does say that in the app.

Maximum is defined thus in Webster:
"noun, plural maximums, maxima [mak-suh-muh] (Show IPA)
1.the greatest quantity or amount possible, assignable, allowable, etc.
2.the highest amount, value, or degree attained or recorded.
_3.an upper limit allowed or allowable by law or regulation. _

Now where does it say, in the definition of "maximum", that an I/C can be deactivated for transporting less than the maximum? Again, Have. You. Read. Your. Driver. Agreement?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> If only it didn't end up costing me a fortune. Canceled 6 the other night after driving to get them. The $4 I got on 3 of themergency hardly covers mileage. Other 3 canceled immediately resulting in nothing. They remembered me from previous trips. Yes, my town is small enough that I get the same people multiple times in a week and they know most of the drivers will take more than 4 so it sucks.


I agree, this DOES suck. Try this approach next time. Take the ping then start your stopwatch. Don't move. Txt Pins to confirm location & # of pax. If they cxl after 5, then you get the SRF and didn't move. If they firm up then you should be able to fill the order. If they cxl'd immediately you lost nothing.

And for hayzoos sake, starting lobbying your other local drivers to stop being such totally dickweeds. A moving violation for this could result in a deactivation...wtf are they trying to accomplish? You could sit there one night off-line and snap the pics. Probably get a few dbags deactivated and the rest would get in line. There is simply no room in the platform for this behavior. It's totally reckless, dangerous, unnecessary, stupid, not to mention Illegal. Please, no professional driver would behave in this way and let 5 dumb aholes riders in a 5pax sedan.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Or just stay at home and really lock in that precious 5* rating. LOL. This approach, mostly NOT.


Not everyone is written in stone there's obviously exception, if someone breaks an uber rule and tries to get away with it,
like trying to put 3 or more people in your car after requesting and Uber pool or saying something like "hey you passed me two times were you lost"

why do you want someone in your car that has already expressed that they think you are stupid, that has already disrespected you and is now being told they can't do something that they wish to do,

I have more respect for myself, my uber rating and my car there's an old saying in business "Not all money is good money"


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Susicoozi said:


> I had 5 drunk students from Mexico get into my vehicle last night. They refused to get out and to keep from creating a scene w the cops I drove....big mistake!


If you have drunk pax in your car, illegally overloading it and acting like aholes, you really want to create a scene for the cops. The cops are your BFF's in that situation. The cops show up ask WTF is going on here, you say these drunk aholes won't get out of my car and are trying to get me to drive them illegally. Cops take care of it all, send you on your way. Was one talking about scoring coke? I think I heard them say that, but I didn't see it...



uberissohonest said:


> by the way, and this applies to SOOO many different circumstances...IF THEY SAY' DON'T WORRY, I'LL TIP YOU GOOD!=I HAVE NO INTENTION OF TIPPING YOU SHIT.


Seriously, you have a better chance of them tipping you in magic beans.



ginseng41 said:


> I posted about this on another thread but it's become such a problem in my town that I canceled 6 last night because of it. Most of the drivers will take these groups.


How do you know that most drivers will illegally take those groups? I'm sure there are drivers that will, but when a pax tells you "the other driver did it" it's usually a lie. Whenever I hear "the other driver..." I always tell them that maybe if they're lucky they'll get the other driver after I cancel. Then I drive away.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes it does say that in the app.
> 
> Maximum is defined thus in Webster:
> "noun, plural maximums, maxima [mak-suh-muh] (Show IPA)
> ...


I apologize to the moderator in advance for the following comment to the poster.

Are you a troll or just playing stupid, it says "max size 4 people that means the client can have a maximum of 3 guests and self that equals a max of four passengers, the four people max message is on the client app not the driver App, you are expected by uber to have 4 seats available for your client.

You can easily spot the posters who have never been an uber client and never intend to use the service, imagine you order and Uber for yourself and three friends or family and this driver shows up and tells you "sorry I can only take three passengers request another car" this poster is a deactivation in progress,

I am an uber client I request an uber two or six times a week, if a driver pulled that s*** me, I would fire off so many emails to uber support, i would become that drivers worst CSR nightmare.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

And on top of that, they are going 5 blocks away, wasting your time with a fare you get $1.5 after uber cut and fee.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes it does say that in the app.
> 
> Maximum is defined thus in Webster:
> "noun, plural maximums, maxima [mak-suh-muh] (Show IPA)
> ...


From a logical point of view I believe you are correct, there is no actual number in my drivers agreement. I have however gotten communications from Uber stating that we are not allowed to have a ride along, it makes pax uncomfortable and we need to be able to handle 4 pax. Bottom line is that they regularly deactivate people for stuff that's not in the agreement and I'm sure that if people complain about a cancellation fee because you wouldn't take 4, the csr will take the fee right off.

With that said, totally agree that you shouldn't allow yourself to be blackmailed by the potential loss of precious stars.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> From a logical point of view I believe you are correct, there is no actual number in my drivers agreement. I have however gotten communications from Uber stating that we are not allowed to have a ride along, it makes pax uncomfortable and we need to be able to handle 4 pax. Bottom line is that they regularly deactivate people for stuff that's not in the agreement and I'm sure that if people complain about a cancellation fee because you wouldn't take 4, the csr will take the fee right off.
> 
> With that said, totally agree that you shouldn't allow yourself to be blackmailed by the potential loss of precious stars.


What the hell, blackmail, what are you talking about, why are you entertaining this idiot,
you were tolled your car needed to seat 4 passengers when you signed-up, the client app says 4 people max, if the client APP says 4 people max, then your car needs to seat 4 passengers, you can hate uber all you want, but no misunderstanding here, it's clear and we all know it..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> What the hell, blackmail, what are you talking about, why are you entertaining this idiot,
> you were tolled your car needed to seat 4 passengers when you signed-up, the client app says 4 people max, if the client says 4 max, then your car needs to seat 4, you can hate uber all you want, but no misunderstanding here, it's clear and we all know it..


Perhaps I wasn't clear, I meant that to be a totally separate comment. I agree, you gotta take 4, it doesn't matter what the partner agreement says, you won't be working long if you can't take 4 people. What I was talking about was people who allow pax to engage in bad behavior like overcrowding because they are afraid they will get 1 starred if they don't play along. If that's how you think then you are blackmailing yourself and a rating on a single ride is somewhat irrelevant. I personally don't want to deal with them so I refuse service and cancel after 5. My feeling is that the college students in the area will stop pulling that shit if they know there's a financial penalty for doing so.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Not everyone is written in stone there's obviously exception, if someone breaks an uber rule and tries to get away with it,
> like trying to put 3 or more people in your car after requesting and Uber pool or saying something like "hey you passed me two times were you lost"
> 
> why do you want someone in your car that has already expressed that they think you are stupid, that has already disrespected you and is now being told they can't do something that they wish to do,
> ...


Your prerogative. I respect my cash flow. You can keep your precious stars. I've got over 12,000 of them. But my creditors only accept US currency in payment. They don't want my f'ing stars either. GUber On!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> If you have drunk pax in your car, illegally overloading it and acting like aholes, you really want to create a scene for the cops. The cops are your BFF's in that situation. The cops show up ask WTF is going on here, you say these drunk aholes won't get out of my car and are trying to get me to drive them illegally. Cops take care of it all, send you on your way. Was one talking about scoring coke? I think I heard them say that, but I didn't see it...
> 
> Seriously, you have a better chance of them tipping you in magic beans.
> 
> How do you know that most drivers will illegally take those groups? I'm sure there are drivers that will, but when a pax tells you "*the other driver did it" it's usually a lie. Whenever I hear "the other driver..." I always tell them that maybe if they're lucky they'll get the other driver after I cancel. *Then I drive away.


All of this. YES!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I apologize to the moderator in advance for the following comment to the poster.
> 
> Are you a troll or just playing stupid, it says "max size 4 people that means the client can have a maximum of 3 guests and self that equals a max of four passengers, the four people max message is on the client app not the driver App, you are expected by uber to have 4 seats available for your client.
> 
> ...


No emails to CSR necessary. You have already become the worst nightmare. Another over indulged, self-entitled rider, posing here as an GUBerx driver. Sigh. Driver I/Cs are legally bound by the DRIVER AGREEMENT. Not your stupid Rider App, GUber's Website, their ridiculous radio ads, or the Rider Agreement. And you can "fire off" all the emails you want to customer support. The robots there love responding to them.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> From a logical point of view I believe you are correct, there is no actual number in my drivers agreement. I have however gotten communications from Uber stating that we are not allowed to have a ride along, it makes pax uncomfortable and we need to be able to handle 4 pax. *Bottom line is that they regularly deactivate people for stuff that's not in the agreement* and I'm sure that if people complain about a cancellation fee because you wouldn't take 4, the csr will take the fee right off.
> 
> With that said, totally agree that you shouldn't allow yourself to be blackmailed by the potential loss of precious stars.


Now that's a true statement. B/L GUber can deactivate any of us for practically any reason whatsoever. Says so right in the DA! And the ride a long is a nuanced, but slightly different issue. Unless one is doing UberPool...then how many "xtra riders" is one entitled to? It all gets a bit murky, doesn't it. 2,500 trips, still waiting for that deactivation memo.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> What the hell, blackmail, what are you talking about, why are you entertaining this idiot,
> you were tolled your car needed to seat 4 passengers when you signed-up, the client app says 4 people max, if the client APP says 4 people max, then your car needs to seat 4 passengers, you can hate uber all you want, but no misunderstanding here, it's clear and we all know it..


How do you 'know" what one was told when they signed up. Have. You. Read. Your. Driver. Agreement. Hack?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Last comment on this thread..gotta move on now. I think it is so rich we have a rider here telling us as I/Cs what we are "required" to do. Sigh. And saying he'd throw a temper tantrum by complaining to a robot CSR. Too funny!! I'll explain it with this analogy.

The Outlaw Jesse James rides into town. Says, "Folks, there's a new Sheriff in town. Anyone want to ride with me?" Now, what kind of folks will this attract? Fellow outlaws to be sure, wannabe outlaws probably, and even a few with nothin better to do. Get it? There are no Rulz, GUber is making this sh^t up as they go along!

Yes, one could get deactivated for not hauling 4.
Yes, one get could deactivated for a low rating.
Yes, one could get deactivated for a violent encounter with a pax.
Yes, one could get deactivated for breaking wind in your vehicle and creating a "hostile work environment"
Yes, one could get deactivated because your local market GM gets PO'd and decides, "Off with their heads". "F*&k it, we got too many hoopdee 2004 Toyota Camry's in this Uberx fleet. Cxl half of their accounts. Pick em at random, I don't give a f*ck why, because we can."

GET IT? GUBer can deactivate anyone at any time for any reason they damn please. Period. Abide by your legal agreement as outlined in the PA. Do what makes sense for you and maximizing your potential profits. If you want to haul 4 obnoxious, over entitled, snarling drunks around for chump change, please be my guest. I. Will. Not.

_*From para 2.2 of the most recent "Partnership Agreement", dated 11/10/2014, excerpted:
(a) you shall be solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform each instance of Transportation Services; *_

As to PFPC, when I get to your location, and observer your demeanor, I then assess that I can not "effectively, efficiently and safely perform this instance of the Transportation Service" I then exercise my right in the PA to cancel said instance, at no charge to you. . You have NO legal entitlement to enter my vehicle, simply because you have submitted a "Request GUberX" transaction. We are not TAXI's.

This will end one day soon enough for all of us when:

1) One wrecks their car
2) GUber deactivates one for a random reason of their time or choosing
3) Your local authorities shut them down
4) Your wife realizes you are going broke doing this and shuts you down
4) GUber Investors realize they are going broke doing this and take them BK

Now please, have a chai latte and calm down. Another GUberx GNUber driving a GMC Yukon on X will be along in 30 seconds to give you a free ride. It's all going to work out for the best.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Your prerogative. I respect my cash flow. You can keep your precious stars. I've got over 12,000 of them. But my creditors only accept US currency in payment. They don't want my f'ing stars either. GUber On!


internet troll


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> No emails to CSR necessary. You have already become the worst nightmare. Another over indulged, self-entitled rider, posing here as an GUBerx driver. Sigh. Driver I/Cs are legally bound by the DRIVER AGREEMENT. Not your stupid Rider App, GUber's Website, their ridiculous radio ads, or the Rider Agreement. And you can "fire off" all the emails you want to customer support. The robots there love responding to them.


Internet troll


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> How do you 'know" what one was told when they signed up. Have. You. Read. Your. Driver. Agreement. Hack?


Internet troll


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> If you have drunk pax in your car, illegally overloading it and acting like aholes, you really want to create a scene for the cops. The cops are your BFF's in that situation. The cops show up ask WTF is going on here, you say these drunk aholes won't get out of my car and are trying to get me to drive them illegally. Cops take care of it all, send you on your way. Was one talking about scoring coke? I think I heard them say that, but I didn't see it...
> 
> Seriously, you have a better chance of them tipping you in magic beans.
> 
> How do you know that most drivers will illegally take those groups? I'm sure there are drivers that will, but when a pax tells you "the other driver did it" it's usually a lie. Whenever I hear "the other driver..." I always tell them that maybe if they're lucky they'll get the other driver after I cancel. Then I drive away.


I see them getting our of uber cars and trunks. 3 cars can hold more than 4 legally bur we don't have xl


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I agree, this DOES suck. Try this approach next time. Take the ping then start your stopwatch. Don't move. Txt Pins to confirm location & # of pax. If they cxl after 5, then you get the SRF and didn't move. If they firm up then you should be able to fill the order. If they cxl'd immediately you lost nothing.
> 
> And for hayzoos sake, starting lobbying your other local drivers to stop being such totally dickweeds. A moving violation for this could result in a deactivation...wtf are they trying to accomplish? You could sit there one night off-line and snap the pics. Probably get a few dbags deactivated and the rest would get in line. There is simply no room in the platform for this behavior. It's totally reckless, dangerous, unnecessary, stupid, not to mention Illegal. Please, no professional driver would behave in this way and let 5 dumb aholes riders in a 5pax sedan.


I've already sent in several license plates to uber per the police suggestions


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Uncle Willy,

If you really want to endear yourself to painfulpeesea, just utter one word...

_Santander.
_


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

poopy said:


> Uncle Willy,
> 
> If you really want to endear yourself to painfulpeesea, just utter one word...
> 
> ...


Should I mention I actually work for Santander? And am the one that underwrote his lease?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Well the cartoon was funny at least. An entire dictionary at your disposal and all you could come up with was..."troll"? I mean, it's like your not even trying. Being a UD CSR must really suck huh? You should read some of his stuff,  Casuale Haberdasher. The Bison ;);) really knows how to flame a troll!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Agreed. It doesn't say anything at all with respect to tips/gratuitys and/or the I/C's solicitation/acceptance of same. In fact it says this:

Para 2.4 (excerpted) ...[I/Cs] you retain the complete right to; (i) use other software application services in addition to the Uber Services; and (ii) engage in any other occupation or business.

For example, one might offer an informational, historical tour guide service to out of town folks. A service for which certain folks agree the I/C deserves compensation. Which they might also decide to render in cash. I know right?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I feel so honored here. I have earned my very first TROLL badge. And from a Taxi Hack/GUber Rider who can't even read his own fu&*ing Partner Agreement because he doesn't have one, or doesn't know how to read English. And then comes into a forum for GUuber drivers, posing as a driver but actually is a Hack/GUber Rider??

Right, like a ten year Taxi veteran is going to pay GUberx cars to drive him around and not a fellow Taxi Pro. Then provides nothing but meaningless GUber propaganda and silly gibberish to support a nonsensical position. That being he's going to throw a temper tantrum to GUber Support if I deign not cater to his every whim. Don't. Make. Me. Laugh. And the freaking robot CSRs have NOT been programmed with a sense of humour so they will just think you are ignorant.

Sire Dousheville II , I have driven A DOZEN GUber Market Managers, picking them up at the local offices here. You think if they wanted me de-activated they might have gotten around to it by now?

Now please, go have a glass of milk and cookies. It's going to all work out soon. Travie's robots are almost ready to take over and then we can all stop pretending to have a real job and go back to stacking boxes in the warehouse. Or whatever. Ok?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a great one the other night. Pulled up to 5, rolled the window down and informed them I could only hold 4. One girl was like that's fine, I didn't want to go out anyway. I agreed to take the others since it seemed like they were amicable. After we get in and I get them to tell me the address, I start driving and they start a speel about how all the other drivers take 5. Blah blah blah. It's only a 3 minute trip so I don't throw them out. After parking they go off on me. I tell them all the other drivers are idiots and will loose their insurance and licenses if they're caught or in an accident. When they finally get out they practically ripped the door off and left a gash in my door. 

On a side note, uber has still not replied to my serious passenger issue from almost 48 hours


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I had a great one the other night. Pulled up to 5, rolled the window down and informed them I could only hold 4. One girl was like that's fine, I didn't want to go out anyway. I agreed to take the others since it seemed like they were amicable. After we get in and I get them to tell me the address, I start driving and they start a speel about how all the other drivers take 5. Blah blah blah. It's only a 3 minute trip so I don't throw them out. After parking they go off on me. I tell them all the other drivers are idiots and will loose their insurance and licenses if they're caught or in an accident. When they finally get out they practically ripped the door off and left a gash in my door.
> 
> On a side note, uber has still not replied to my serious passenger issue from almost 48 hours


Feeling your pain brother, seriously. Markets are all different and your appears to have a serious "suck factor" to it. All I can suggest is try and find a different fishin' hole...if you keep getting these same type of riders from this same general vicinity, then there is something seriously wrong with the fish in that pond. If one keeps fishin that hole, then there may also be something wrong with the fisherman, no?

Their proposed "solution", that a GUberx driver should break the law, haul illegal, risk getting fined, not to mention the passenger riding without legal restraint is forfeiting a valid insurance claim in case of accident/injury, all to save a $2 car fare, is just patently ridiculous and possibly one of the dumbest things I have ever heard. Responsible adults do not behave in this manner. So let me go out on a limb here, are these requests mostly from campus denizens from that Institute of Higher Education in Hokieville?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I had a great one the other night. Pulled up to 5, rolled the window down and informed them I could only hold 4. One girl was like that's fine, I didn't want to go out anyway. I agreed to take the others since it seemed like they were amicable. After we get in and I get them to tell me the address, I start driving and they start a speel about how all the other drivers take 5. Blah blah blah. It's only a 3 minute trip so I don't throw them out. After parking they go off on me. I tell them all the other drivers are idiots and will loose their insurance and licenses if they're caught or in an accident. When they finally get out they practically ripped the door off and left a gash in my door.
> 
> On a side note, uber has still not replied to my serious passenger issue from almost 48 hours


*Have some respect for yourself and at the same time protect your rating,
we can hate the rating system all we want, but it's no joke, pro tact your rating:*

Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel
Passenger with rating rating of 4.5 or under = Cancel
3 or more for uber pool = Cancel
5 or more for my uberX = Cancel
Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel
Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes 5 minutes a go" = Cancel
Call or text to tell me i passed the location = Cancel
Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge your mistake = Cancel
All passenger(s) under 18 yo = Cancel
Asking me to wait for friend that's still in bar = Cancel
call or text with directions to their location = Cancel
Telling me I could have been 1 minutes earlier if i had turned on the other street = Cancel
too many to list all, but you get the picture..


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's the only place I can work within driving distance. I talked to the editor of the campus newspaper about putting an article in with these "rules". My ratings are fine and I do frequently show up when a big group has already ordered several. I'd be an idiot to cancel just on seeing it


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> It's the only place I can work within driving distance. I talked to the editor of the campus newspaper about putting an article in with these "rules". My ratings are fine and I do frequently show up when a big group has already ordered several. I'd be an idiot to cancel just on seeing it


Exactly so. Drive, arrive, assess. Fill orders you think will work. For the others you don;t like, shuffle peacefully away, wait 5/get $5SRF. Easy peasey. And yes, be prepared for the occasional dbag groups that start cool and finish poorly. In my experience this seldom happens. But don't feel bad if you have to eject en route.

When this happens, put them in a safe spot and end the ride. Email support and request to cxl/refund the trip fare. Explain you had to "eject a hostile rider for your safety". You can do this at the destination also. The effect is the same. GUber will cxl the fare and credit the account. Since the trip was cxl'd, there are no ratings. You lose the fare and protect your precious stars. If it is a long trip/high fare, at the end you can decide which has more value to you. The $ that GUber will deposit in your bank account, or the 1* the rider MIGHT deposit into your ratings account. Your choice as the driver either way. Stay in control!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not worried about my ratings. I'm hovering around 4.75-4.85 so an occasional situation like those girls isn't worth canceling for a lost fare after the fact. I have thrown people out a couple of times when it was a dangerous situation. By that I mean a drunk who interfered with my ability to drive safely. 
What I am worried about is that uber has still not replied to my email entitled serious passenger issue


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> ...What I am worried about is that uber has still not replied to my email entitled serious passenger issue


Why does that concern you? They are notorious for this. Its not personal. In a week you'll get one of the generic "thanks for reaching out..." notes. Just like everyone else does. It's all good.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Why does that concern you? They are notorious for this. Its not personal. In a week you'll get one of the generic "thanks for reaching out..." notes. Just like everyone else does. It's all good.


Because they damaged my car intentionally.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Because they damaged my car intentionally.


Ah yes. Damage or a mess? If actual physical damage you'll be needing to file A claim with the ins carrier, James River. There is some information on this forum that may help you with that process. Good luck with that!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Ah yes. Damage or a mess? If actual physical damage you'll be needing to file A claim with the ins carrier, James River. There is some information on this forum that may help you with that process. Good luck with that!


Took a stiletto to it


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

it's their right to damage your car. after all, it's not yours, it's theirs. ****sake, they're paying a hefty 80 cents/ mile. if they want to leave cum stains in your hair, that's their prerogative. they've earned that right.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

these passengers are trying to game the **** out of the system. they can look at the app and figure out if an xl is the closest, and request x. they know they're getting a minivan. i show up, and they want to pile 8 in. xl is insured for 6. so basically, they figure they can get 2 x's for the price of one. i told them (this was today) to **** off, and cancelled. a yellow cab here is 2.50/mile, uber x is 1.25. it prolly would have taken 10 minutes to get 2 x's to their location to accomodate all 8, instead of ripping me off. they shouted expletives at me as i drove off. #COLLEGEOFCHARLESTON


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Because they damaged my car intentionally.


You had to get it repaired save the receipt and email it to Guber... it's the o la way they will reimburse you


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thehulk said:


> You had to get it repaired save the receipt and email it to Guber... it's the o la way they will reimburse you


It was a big scratch. I'm definitely saving the touch up paint receipt. I want the door repainted though


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Whatever repair it cost you make sure you get a receipt and take pictures of the actual damage. If the shop says you need to repaint the whole door. Get it done but remember gUber might get you just to repair the scratch. Just be ready to absorb the loss at least you will get some of it back


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thehulk said:


> Whatever repair it cost you make sure you get a receipt and take pictures of the actual damage. If the shop says you need to repaint the whole door. Get it done but remember gUber might get you just to repair the scratch. Just be ready to absorb the loss at least you will get some of it back


I still have to actually get a response from uber


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

That's actually weird. In nyc they respond quickly... I guess it all depends on management in the particular city. If I was you I'll go to the Uber office with the receipt, take with you the trip number and escalate it to the manager of that office.

GUBER ON!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

The uber office Is 5 hours away. I'll hire a lawyer soon. I guess I can open a new ticket to try again. On a related note, they have replied immediately to my 5+ rides emails and given me money for all my wasted time


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

That sux big time. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Respect The Beard (Sep 6, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


Funny thing is I had the same similar issue last night during a Surge Pricing time and this passenger didn't inform me that he had 5 total,so they all attempted to pile into my car with one of the passengers being really mouthy.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Like the guys said before kick them our and cxl


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


If you really want to be sure you wont have situations that result in needing to remove passengers I would suggest keeping the doors locked, allow a moment to verify they are the right person. Hopefuly this will gives you enough time to spot the xtra pax and address that issue before they are in the car. Nothing worse than trying to dislodge pax from your car


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> If Uber is such a technology company why cant they add a step on the pax app that asks "How Many Passengers" and cut down on some of this bullshit?


They have it for Uber Pool and there are still usualy 3 instead of the 2 they list. One thing here in LA market did was put uberpool as defult over uberx and now people are not even aware they have requested pool >_<


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone figured out yet if the new "over capacity" cancel pays us?


I highly doubt it, No-show only as far as I know


----------



## Respect The Beard (Sep 6, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> yes cancel and tell them to get the **** out. this car ain't moving with you assholes in it. "but we'll tip you good!!!" get $50 up front. they can't pay you up front, tell em to **** off.


Lol Great response and that is what I wanted to tell the clowns last night.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Update on my evil girls situation : I finally heard from uber. They told me to mail in a receipt and/or an estimate. I've got the paint receipt from the touch up and I'll be getting that estimate tomorrow. Looks like they finally came through


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Update on my evil girls situation : I finally heard from uber. They told me to mail in a receipt and/or an estimate. I've got the paint receipt from the touch up and I'll be getting that estimate tomorrow. Looks like they finally came through


Sometimes they take their sweet time but at least they offering solutions. Also make a stink out of those passengers so they can be deactivated. I had a situation once where the passenger freaked out (dual personality)while I was driving. Took the passenger to her final destination and emailed Uber, they told me they was going to deactivate her account because she posed a threat while I was driving... I highly doubt it, but at least got the satisfaction that Uber did something about it.


----------



## GolferLA (Nov 13, 2014)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> No more than four people please
> 
> ...


If I see more than 4 passengers, never unlocked the door. Ask how many pax if more than 4, cancel the ride. Later send mail to uber about serious concern about rider. Last time paid $5.00 for canceling. Must arrived before cancel the ride.


----------

